# He's coming Sunday-2/22!



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 18, 2009)

I found Paolo on www.gotdonkey in December. Well, all the i's are dotted and t's crossed now, and he is coming on Sunday!!!! I am so excited, I could squeal! He has been an only equine in at the seller's farm in Southern IL since fall, but his lonely days are about over! I just can't wait to find out all of Paolo's little cute donkey things he does. He is being picked up around 1 pm on Saturday. And he will (God willing!) be here around 7 am Sunday! He will be eventually bred to(I don't want to have too many little ones per year & will rotate the mares) a red & white pinto mare (28"), silver-dapple Shetland Pony (she was a rescue, and is healthy now-not certain if she can get pregnant...36 inches) and dark brown 31 inch mare, and the little black (28") mare. He definately won't be lonely anymore!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats Wendy, I can feel your excitment on getting him home, so go ahead and squeal ! I know I would be if it was something I had waited for. I couldnt get your first pic to come up..the rest came through good. I wanna see him !






Did you get hit with another snowstorm today, we sure did





Corinne


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is Paolo's sire. Ozark Silver Eagle from Texas Sunset Farms. Love those big ears!!!!

I actually read the directions on how to post pictures, and it worked! Here is a winter view and early fall view. With and with/out winter coat! My Avatar shows my new miniature horse stallion. I really need to have two names with two Avatars, cuz it looks bad, me posting my donkey stuff, with a mini-horse avatar. I can't wait to see how Paolo gets along with my two donkey geldings. We added a 5 month old donkey jack last year, (since sold), and the "boys" were resentful and crabby! Paolo is more their size and age, (still at least 1 year younger and 2 inches smaller) so it will be interesting to see if they play! I will watch them closely, to make sure they get along. When I start breeding him, I will take him away from the gelding. He'll have his own area for him and his mares!

Yes, we did get quite a bit of snow today! I'm so tired of this winter!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats on your new friend, he is a beauty!!








So glad to hear that others are still suffering with winter storms, we are having our 10th as I post


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 19, 2009)

Emily's mom said:


> Congrats on your new friend, he is a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, we have another storm headed our way. Up to 6 inches coming tomorrow night! It must colder though, where you are! I am so tired of hauling water to the barn. We did not get the two outdoor pumps moved into the barns by winter,like we had hoped, and boy, am I paying for it now!


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 19, 2009)

He's darling! Congratulations!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 21, 2009)

They're all adorable, but of course I am particularly fond of that spotted donkey



He is perfect!! If you find any twin to him, send him over just west of you to Missouri



We will need a handsome boy next year!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 22, 2009)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> They're all adorable, but of course I am particularly fond of that spotted donkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Well, I am going to have to wait a few days longer--we have bad weather in Northern Indiana, where the shipper is coming from and Northern Illinois, where I live! So, now we are looking at Tuesday or Wednesday! Paolo was bred at Texas Sunset Farms, that's where his both of his parents are. They have quite a few nice donkeys for sale. Paolo's dam is named Pia, my 20 year old daughter's name is Pria! I keep telling her that I am going to contact them about changing the jennet's name to Pria! She is not amused!!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 27, 2009)

Paolo finally arrived today! He is very cute, but seems tiny! He is 32 inches, while my other donkey gelding boys are 34" and 37". He is not filled out yet, but is quite correct! And sweet! And is raping the geldings! He has not bred a mare yet, but he has bred 2 geldings! I moved the geldings and left little Paolo in with the large Paint, who is docile, but will keep him on his toes! I'm so glad he is here! And I just found out today, my miniature horse stallion, who I am supposed to get in May (so they could breed him for the last time to some of their mares) is coming March 15th! So much excitement!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 27, 2009)

He looks very sweet,congrats on getting him home



.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

Cute Jack...where are the pictures of him in his new home. LOL love the comment "bred 2 geldings"






practice makes perfect.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of him with his "big friend" and meeting the cats. He really likes cats! He has the sweetest disposition--extremely friendly!"


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 28, 2009)

Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> Cute Jack...where are the pictures of him in his new home. LOL love the comment "bred 2 geldings"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He really did get his practice! I don't think he will have any problem with the mares!


----------

